# Tooth sensitivity after wisdom teeth surgically removed?



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

It's been a week and a day since I had my teeth surgically removed. The upper tooth just popped out but she had to drill into my danged jaw bone to remove the bottom right wisdom tooth.

The tooth RIGHT next to the extraction hole doesn't hurt at all. The tooth though right next to that hurts like the dickens. It's better after I take a Burana but it's strange. It doesn't hurt at all when I brush my teeth.

Is it the nerves healing? I had profuse swelling around that area and it's finally went down thank goodness. Just wondering if the ache is common.

Kat


----------



## kitty32_z8 (Jun 17, 2003)

I had all 4 opf mine pulled :Bawling: last December. Have to say I am glad I got alll 4 done cause bieng I cant be put under I would have never went back after one time!
Anyways yes I had that trouble for about a month, been told that was nerve sensitivity. I am still partially numb on the bottom 3 months later. They try to tell me that is normal for some people. I havee to say though my teeth were NOT the norm. had one tooth with 5 roots one of which was wrapped around the nerve. and on the other side I had one with 2 nerves hooked in oppisiste directions around the nerve and settign next to my vein. Both haad to be drilled. I made that dr. work for his money let me tell you. He said he ahd never seen someone with as deep of roots as I have :hobbyhors ..lol.
Best advice is keep using the heat/ice on that area and wash you mouth out very regularly with warm salt water.Good luck. :hobbyhors


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

I had the lower right pulled 4 years ago. Never had pain like that before in my life! The dentist told me the numbness would go away in about a month or so. Yeah, well 4 years later, my whole right jaw and right side of my tongue are STILL numb! I hate dentists!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know that when it was first discussed on having my wisdom teeth out many years ago, it was pointed out that my roots straddled the nerve to the lower lip/chin area. After cornering the dentist to see if he would do it, since they were not out and didn't bother me, he said NO> So I didn't have them out then. Years later when I did have them out I was lucky, and the nerve did not break, or get damaged.

Recently when I had some teeth out, I had to go back for a second procedure to have a very pointy bone spur chisled off (that's what it felt like) and have another couple of stitches. It was on a back gum and this time once the general deading wore off, the lip associated with that side stayed number and tingly for longer and I thought the nerve had been damaged. But, I lucked out and after about an extra day, and ice packs to the exterior - everything is back to 'normal'. And all the stitches are finally out.

Angie


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice and replies! 

Monday we'll make the call and hopefully get a quick visit to our local dentist. We have a nice office right down the road but they group all the foreigners here in one building because that's where everyone speaks decent English lol!

I am using some Aquafresh Sensitive Toothpaste I brought back from America, it really has helped the surrounding teeth in just the day that I've used it. I'm glad I didn't get surgery when it was -15 outsite, I couldn't imagine a cold settling into the bone there...ouch.

Thanks again!

Kat


----------

